# left handed mag release



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

how can I get a 1911 to have a left handed mag release?? I know I have alot of newbie questions and I am sorry for that

:numbchuck: :numbchuck: :numbchuck: :numbchuck: :numbchuck: :numbchuck:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Brownell's list an ambidextrous one but ya better want it pretty bad at $99.00!
Part# 8449-008-001DE


----------

